# McKenzie 6900 Forms



## Brunswick (Jan 20, 2019)

I’m considering having my deer mounted on the 6900 series semi-sneak form or possibly the 6900 wall pedestal. Thoughts & opinions on these forms & any pics of your mounts done on them would be appreciated! Thanks

These are the forms!


----------



## akak510 (Jan 22, 2017)

I like the detail on the ones in the photos.


----------



## Jhaby (May 19, 2016)

I've always been a fan of the wall pedestal. They look good on the wall but can be attached to a base as well. I used to make a living making bases and plaques for taxidermist. I would take my mount off the wall and attach it to a base whenever I went to a show.


----------

